
Notes on CPSC 465/565: Theory of Distributed Systems [pdf] - nhaliday
http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/465/notes.pdf
======
hayesbh
Jim Aspnes also teaches a Randomized Algorithms course, with similarly
detailed and well organized notes available:
[http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/469/notes.pdf](http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/469/notes.pdf)

He's a fantastic and engaging lecturer as well. I highly recommend taking a
course with him if you have the opportunity.

------
shahbazac
This looks interesting. I've been searching for a modern book which explains
the algorithms behind many of the building blocks of modern distributed
software such as zookeeper, consul, etcd, mesos, etc.

With a bit of a background in the theory, the tools mentioned above and their
alternative add up to a bewildering number of projects, all seemingly doing
very similar things.

Just a couple of hours ago I asked a relevant question on SO (unfortunately,
it looks like it will be closed soon):
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37843295/book-
recommendat...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37843295/book-
recommendation-for-distributed-algorithms-to-understand-zookeeper-consul)

~~~
nhaliday
Yeah, until now I found it discouraging that most freely available material in
distributed systems consisted of either reading lists or terse slides. I've
seen people compare to the field to the humanities in that reading the primary
sources is the main way people learn, but I've never found that easy going.

edit:

And it looks like a similar question has been asked at
[http://cs.stackexchange.com/questions/4793/start-learning-
ab...](http://cs.stackexchange.com/questions/4793/start-learning-about-theory-
of-distributed-systems/), with some other recommendations I wasn't aware of.

~~~
davidw
It's a bit like learning to work on a bicycle by reading physics textbooks.

